# Cyanotype safety and disposal of chemicals



## marthaeagray (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am currently studying a new course and have been told that I cant use cyanotype because of the hazards of the disposals of potassium ferricyanide and ferric ammonium citrate. I believe the two chemicals mixed together in the quantities used for cyanotype are safe to use and dispose of. Does anyone know of any evidence or scholarly/scientific articles that can prove its safety to help me out?


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 5, 2019)

Also look at your local laws on disposal of waste. You may find that you have to take Chem,s to an approved disposal site.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 5, 2019)

Look at section 7.7 of this PDF........     https://www.mikeware.co.uk/downloads/Cyanomicon_II.pdf


----------



## weepete (Nov 5, 2019)

try US3909403A - Process of treating waste water          - Google Patents

or a few of these: Google Scholar


----------

